# Finch Show!!



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

So today and tomorrow is the West Coast Zebra and Society Finch Show, and I am going this evening to enter my pair of Pied Zebras!!

Lol, its my first bird show, I dont expect to win anything, just think it would be fun and hopefully I can learn something about the process.

I am also going to be on the look out for a nice pair of Florida Fancy Zebras, I have been looking locally and can not find any around...(i dont want to buy anything from petsmart let alone a live bird)

So anyways, if you are in or around Sacramento, and you are into birds(namely zebra finches) come on down and check it out, looks like it will be fun and interesting


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh it will be so much fun, I wish I could participate and see all these birds! 
Tell us all about it afterwards!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How exciting, best of luck with your pair!
Also you are more than welcome to post some pics of your finches, we'd love to see them!


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks, It WILL be fun!
At the very least Ill learn stuff about bird shows...

Lol, now Im second-guessing even bringing my bird in, I been reading the conformation standards on zebras.... 

I think my little zebras are just as cute and beautiful and perfect as can be, but as I read the standards I think a bird judge would tend to disagree... 

Maybe Ill spare them the trip this time, and just go for the spectator experience, and look for a nice conforming pair for next year 

I will take lots of pictures and Ill definitely give you guys a review tomorow evening or sunday


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok, so i just got back from the show...
I'm not going to lie, it was very small and fairly boring...

I did not enter my birds, and good thing, because all the finches entered were obvious "show birds", and i would have just embarrassed myself and my poor birds...

But...

I did pick up a pair of Florida Fancy Zebras!!
I got a FF Silver pair to be exact!
Also grabbed a young male Black Face...

These 3 birds I just got are literally 2 almost 3 times the size of my regular zebra finches, I totally did not realize they have "English" zebra finches just like the "English" budgies, that are MUCH BIGGER!!!!

So I couldn't resist 

Anybody who has kept untamed zebras knows how hard it would be to get a pic, so I'm not even going to try yet, Ill let them settle in to their cages and new home here, and Ill work on getting some pics in the coming days.

As far as the show, I missed the Zebra Finch Judging, and when I showed up they had just started the Society Finch Judging...
I'm totally not into societies, so I talked to the breeder about the mutations I was getting and then bought my birds.

I watched the society finch judging for a few minutes but they had a loooooooong way to go, and I was not able to go look at the entered zebras during that, so I just left...

I didn't take any pics, it was very small(tho i have no other bird show experiences to compare to) and there were about 4-6 people selling mostly Lady Gouldian finches with a few cages of Zebra mutations too, and about 50-60ish total birds entered between zebras and societies.

It wasn't a waste though, because I did meet a cool breeder lady, I plan to call her in the future and pick her brain, and then maybe, I can enter some birds next year and be early so I can see the contestant birds.

Oh, and I did get good visuals on show cages, so now I can totally build my own at some point so I'm ready


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Greg
OK the show was maybe a bit smaller than you were expecting but it was a good experience for you, you managed to get the birds you wanted and you got a valuable contact, that sounds like a very successful trip. 
I don't pretend to know anything about finches Greg, but I'd love to see photo's of your birds and hear more about them 
Pete


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

We wanna see pics


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol, I dunno how big exactly I was expecting it to be, being that it is a Zebra Finch show....
But I totally do not consider it a waste, and I am very glad I waited to get the birds I wanted from the show.

This gives me a sort of goal to workk towards, because Im definitely going to enter the show next year 



Love my little finches 
Ill get pics ASAP k


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok ok, i gave them all a little spray-bottle-shower, so they calmed down for a bit to preen and such...

I was able to get this pic, its pretty good, a little blurry, but shows the difference in the size of my "English Florida Fancy Silver" male, and a "regular" male....









I didn't get a good look at the entered zebras, but the ones that I could see from my seat looked even BIGGER than the ones I just got!!
To put that statement into perspective, think of the regular size finch as a ping-pong-ball-size, the *** that I just got are golf-ball-sized, and the entered show birds looked to be about raquet-ball-sized....

And I guess I did take 1 pic of the show itself, that is the judge explaining about pied markings in society finches....


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous , and I didn't know finches could be that big lol..Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol, I had no idea either!
Flippin monsters!!


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok, here we go....
The males are alot more camera friendly than the female...

This is such an awesome bird 









Here is why these are called black face(not to be confused with black cheek)


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

They are adorable. I just love finches!


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

I think I'm going to set the pair of *** up in the 10ft long petco cage I made.
I want them to be separate from my normal finches, and have lots of room to live in.

I need to go run to the petshop to get a few things...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, the difference in size is massive!! Congrats on your stunning new finches!


----------

